

Show HN: Voice feedback widget to hear from your users - abless
http://developer.voicegem.com

======
ecaron
A nice addition would be a close button, plus listening for the Esc key, to
close the "Send us a voice message" dialog after it has been triggered.
Otherwise a very impressive idea!

------
davidcann
This is great! I added it to our homepage because olark has been great, so
hearing the voices of our customers would be great too.

I did a quick custom button on our page and put it alongside our twitter and
fb buttons (<http://www.doublerobotics.com>), but it would be nice to have a
well designed/branded widget that fits nicely with social buttons.

------
iamwil
Would there be a way to easily publish the good (or bad) testimonies from your
users to put on your landing page? That might be something that entices people
to install it on their sites?

Alternatively, you could make this for mobile sites, so instead of having to
type feedback on small keyboards, you can do it by voice! And then you can try
to transcribe it either using natural language processing (only if you're up
for it), or farm it out to 3+ people for transcription, and cross check each
copy for accuracy.

And then if this can go to whatever system people use for CRM, I think that's
be pretty neat, esp for mobile!

~~~
ardakara
And yes, you can easily get a public link to any voice feedback you receive,
and post it on your testimonials page. But I would check with the sender first
obviously.

------
mgkimsal
You need a way to bring up the preferences options again. I know this will
offend the 'simple ui' sensibilities of some, but I clicked something wrong,
and 'remember', and have no way to change it, so now I get no audio. ever. :/

------
eranation
This is great, I'm trying to think why olark / liveperson / intercom.io don't
have something like this, it's brilliant. +1 for taking the time changing
Bootstrap colors a little

one constructive comment, I wanted to click "home" (to (voicegem.com) but
could not find a link, I just edited the URL manually, but adding a homepage
link would have been nice.

and another one, really small one, it took me a while to notice the "remember
my choice" for approving the microphone, I would do that as a checkbox,
default on, it's hard to notice, and once I gave you permission, I trust you
not to eaves drop on me.

~~~
ardakara
Thanks for the feedback, just changed the header link so it takes you to
VoiceGem.

The permission remembering has to be set by the user, and we found the simple
Allow screen to be more friendly than the one with the remember box. Thanks
for the feedback!

~~~
eranation
Thanks! fast fix...

------
roycyang
I think a really nice feature would be to let me send some voice feedback to
MYSELf instead of to you guys, so I can test it. I wanted to test it but not
necessarily send you feedback.

~~~
abless
Great idea, working on it right away.

EDIT: Done!

------
mustardhamsters
I got a blank recording from this, and then when I tried to send it to you it
failed and said the message couldn't be sent anyway.

Some kind of indicator of audio levels is going to be important so users can
at least see that it's working properly. Not sure what's up with it not
sending, probably an easier fix on your end.

~~~
abless
We do have a sound level meter. If that didn't move for you, it probably means
we didn't get any sound input from your microphone.

As for the sending, we are investigating it right now. I think the recipient
email address was malformed; just pushed out a fix, hopefully that'll do.

------
2arrs2ells
I've noticed that with my Retina MBP (using Chromium nightlies), I can't click
on the "Allow access to microphone" button in flash. Is this an issue with
retina pixel mapping?

Pretty frustrating - voicegem looks awesome!

~~~
abless
Yea, that's a bug with Flash and the new Retina display. They fixed that in
the new beta version of Flash. Hopefully it will be pushed out soon.

------
benjlang
And it crashed....
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://developer.voic...](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://developer.voicegem.com/)

~~~
eranation
Up now, might be the HN front page traffic boost syndrome

------
hajrice
Cool service! Just left some feedback :)

------
gubatron
reminds me of odeo.

